# Sinumerik 840D angesteuert über RPC-OCX



## Trabbi (15 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von Euch mal eine Sinumerik 840D über ein Hochsprachenprogramm mittels Sinumerik RPC-OCX angesteuert bzw. über diesen OCX die NC-Programme geladen? Wär super nett wenn mir diesbzl. jemand behilflich sein könnte!!

Gruß
Trabbi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Oktober 2009)

Hat sich das Problem mittlerweile erledigt?
Und für mich zur Info: Was soll denn genau in welcher Prorammiersprache getan werden? Mit welchen Dateiformate etc.?


----------



## Trabbi (24 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Herr Höhnle,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Mein Problem hat sich "teilweise" erledigt. Ich könnte jedoch Unterstützung bei der CNC-Programmierung gebrauchen. Ich komme mittlerweile von VB.NET auf die Sinumerik 840D Bin aber im Bereich der CNC-Programmierung nicht gerade der Fitteste. Könnten Sie mich unterstützen oder kennen Sie jemanden, der das kann? Evtl. wäre auch ein Forum von Vorteil. Bitte gelegentlich um eine kurze Info. Besten Dank.

Gruß
Trabbi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 Oktober 2009)

CNC-Programmierung ist nicht mein Ding. Mich interessiert überwiegend die Kommunikation der Teilchen. Also alles nur außerhalb und (hoffentlich) nicht destruktiv ;-)


----------



## HaDi (24 Oktober 2009)

Hier im Forum gibt es sicherlich auch ein paar Leute, die sich mit CNC-Programmierung auskennen, am besten stellst du mal konkrete Fragen.
Alternativ gibt es ja auch diverse CNC-Foren wie z.B. www.cnc-arena.de .

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## bike (24 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Trabbi,

welches Problem hast du denn?
Also CN kann ich eigentlich schon etwas.


bike


----------



## Trabbi (25 Oktober 2009)

*Hallo HaDi, Hallo Bike...*

dank Euch für euer Hilfsangebot. Meine Aufgabe ist es als Hochsprachenprogrammierer mittels einer dll ein CNC-Programm auf eine Sinumerik 840D zu übertragen und zu starten. Da ich in der CNC-Programmierung mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt nicht gerade der Fitteste bin, hab ich diesbezgl. schon einige Fragen. Wo z. B. werden in der Sinumerik die Variablen definiert, im CNC-Programm oder in einem eigens dafür definierten Bereich?

Gruß
Trabbi


----------



## gravieren (25 Oktober 2009)

Hi



> Wo z. B. werden in der Sinumerik die Variablen definiert, im CNC-Programm oder in einem eigens dafür definierten Bereich?


Beides.
Lokale Variablen im NC-Programm.
Globale z.b.  GUD


----------



## Trabbi (25 Oktober 2009)

*Danke für die Info...*

wie komme ich in diesen "GUD"?

Gruß
Trabbi


----------



## HaDi (25 Oktober 2009)

Um dir einen Überblick über die Datenstruktur zu verschaffen (und nicht nur dafür) empfiehlt sich ein Blick in doconweb , der Suchbegriff "GUD" fördert da einiges zu Tage.
Die GUD (Global User Data) werden als Textdatei angelegt und über die Siemens-HMI-Oberfläche "aktiviert", bei diesem Aktivieren werden die Variablen im Speicher der NC angelegt.
Neben den GUD gibt es systemseitig vorhandene Variablen wie Nullpunktverschiebungen, Werkzeugkorrekturen, R-Parameter, deren Anzahl durch Maschinendaten beeinflussbar ist.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Trabbi (25 Oktober 2009)

*Besten Dank für die..........*

Info. Werd mich da mal einlesen. Schönen restlichen Sonntag.

Gruß
Trabbi


----------

